# collecting



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2006)

To those of you who collect LOTR related items (movies, books, video games, action figures, t-shirts, swords, etc.) do you catalogue your collection in any way, or do you just keep it all on a shelf (several shelves, a wall, an entire room...). Have you found any databases to be helpful? Has anyone created their own LOTR collector's database? If so, can I have a copy?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 22, 2006)

It's amazing what a little bit of research (and no responses ;-) ) will do you.

I just found an interesting program which looks like it will work for what I want. It can be found here: http://www.gofile.us/program.php?id=20040 . It's free for 30 days, but then it's only $20. Looks worth it. Has anyone tried it or (I ask again) does anyone use a different program for cataloging their collection?


----------

